
Cloudflare Wants to Buy Your Meetup Group Pizza - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-wants-to-buy-your-meetup-group-pizza/
======
samschooler
This is a remarkably good public relations effort that advertising can never
beat.

\- Extremely targeted toward their exact market (Devops)

\- Uses word of mouth (The meetup group leader gives the company a shoutout)

\- EXTREMELY cheap

Kudos to Cloudflare

------
8_hours_ago
I really like the sentiment behind this... but you need to submit a W-9? That
will dissuade people from taking advantage of this.

~~~
p49k
They’re just obeying the law.

